# Regelmäßige Prüfungen von Not Halt /BWS usw.. (Sicherheitseinrichtungen)



## mitchih (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche Unterlagen über das Thema wiederkehrende Prüfung von Schutzeinrichtungen,

leider finde ich nicht so recht was ich Suche.

Folgende Punkte würden mir helfen:

1. Was ist zu prüfen
2. Wie prüft man die einzelnen Sachen? Insbesondere Not Halt, BWS, Türkontaktschalter, Trittmatten  usw....

Das die Prüfung erforderlich ist und durch eine befähigte Person durchzuführen ist steht ja überall, aber eben das wie fehlt.

Wie prüft Ihr?

mfg
Michael

P.S. schöne Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Zertifizierte Baumustergeprüfte Sicherheitsbauteile dürfen nur bestimmungsgemäß Betrieben werden.  Also die Betriebsanleitungen durchlesen und die darin enthaltenen Prüfzyklen sind schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer Betriebsanleitung:
 Prüfen Sie die Funktion des Tasters vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme und führen Sie regelmäßig Prüfungen (mind. jährlich) durch.

Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung beschreibt die Pflichten zur Prüfung der vorhandenen Arbeitsmittel.  TRBS kann helfen, siehe TRBS 1203 Befähigte Person im Anhang, TRBS 1201 Prüfungen siehe Anhang. 
Zu den Prüfungen TRBS 1201 :
Bei der technischen Prüfung werden die sicherheitstechnisch relevanten Merkmale eines Prüfgegenstandes auf Zustand, Vorhandensein und ggf. Funktion am Objekt selbst mit geeigneten Verfahren geprüft. Hierzu gehören z. B. 
äußere oder innere Sichtprüfung, 
Funktions- und Wirksamkeitsprüfung, 
Prüfung mit Mess- und Prüfmitteln, 
labortechnische Untersuchung, 
zerstörungsfreie Prüfung und 
Prüfung mit datentechnisch verknüpften Messsystemen (z. B. Online-Überwachung). 
2.4 Prüffrist 
„Prüffrist“ ist der Zeitraum bis zur nächsten wiederkehrenden Prüfung. Sie muss so festgelegt werden, dass der Prüfgegenstand nach allgemein zugänglichen Erkenntnisquellen und betrieblichen Erfahrungen im Zeitraum zwischen zwei Prüfungen sicher benutzt werden kann.
Wichtig ist, es muss immer eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach BetrSichV durchgeführt werden und danach werden die Prüffristen festgesetzt Hier bei helfen Betriebsanleitung der Maschine und der eingesetzten Bauteile, z.B. Schaltmatten hier ist es wichtig abzuschätzen wie ist die Belastung und Beanspruchung, Umgebungsbedienungen bei einfachen Anwendungen kann dies 1 Jahr sein bei schwierigen entsprechend kürzer. Eine generelle Aussage kann man nicht treffen.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben das Thema bei uns natürlich auch lange breitgetreten und machen nun folgendes:

Schlagtaster, Türsicherheitsschalter, Seilzüge, Lichtgitter, Feuerlöscher, Brandschutztüren, Verbandskästen etc.: alle 4 Wochen (inkl. Wartungsauftrag und Unterschrift des Prüfenden darauf

MfG


----------



## mitchih (22 Dezember 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben das Thema bei uns natürlich auch lange breitgetreten und machen nun folgendes:
> 
> ...




Hallo,
also die Prüfzyklen interessieren mich weniger. 4 Wochen halte ich für kaum realisierbar. Wichtiger wäre mir das wie.
Wie prüft ihr z.B. einen Not-Halt Schlagtaster? Wie prüft ihr ein Lichtgitter?
Macht ihr nur eine Sichtprüfung? oder haltet ihr den Prozess durch Not Halt an????


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die BWS ist nur Teil einer Sicherheitsfunktion bzw. Sicherheitsmaßnahme,  es muss hier bei der Erstprüfung die Einhaltung der entsprechenden Normen geprüft werden auch ist der Sicherheitsabstand nachzuweisen und zu dokumentieren, die Einbindung in die Sicherheitsfunktion ist auch ein Thema, Anbau unter.- übergreifen usw.
Also man Dokumentiert den Zustand bei der Erstinbetriebnahme und prüft danach dann ob der Zustand noch diesem entspricht, wenn der Sicherheitsabstand wird mit einer Nachlaufmessung geprüft. In vielen Betriebsanleitungen steht, dass man täglich mit einem Prüfstab testen muss.
Auch ist die Abschaltung zu prüfen schalten die Sicherheitsgerichteten Aktoren noch, führt oft dazu das an den Aktoren gemessen werden muss, man sollte bei der Gefährdungsbeurteilung und zusammen mit dem Hersteller einen Prüfablauf festlegen.


----------



## Sockenralf (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,


mitchih schrieb:


> 4 Wochen halte ich für kaum realisierbar. Wichtiger wäre mir das wie.
> Wie prüft ihr z.B. einen Not-Halt Schlagtaster? Wie prüft ihr ein Lichtgitter?
> Macht ihr nur eine Sichtprüfung? oder haltet ihr den Prozess durch Not Halt an????


Das mit dem Anhalten ist bei uns kein Problem --> die Anlagen stehen sowieso mind. 1x am Tag zur Reinigung, Umstellung etc.

Wir prüfen bei jedem Kreis 1x die Abschaltung und dann jeden Sensor durch Betätigung bis auf´s Auswertrelais.

Das mit den Lichtvorhängen lassen wir nach Montage von einem Externen abnehmen, 1x jährlich extern prüfen und eben alle 4 Wochen mittels Prüfstab.
Wir haben damals mit 2 Herstellern debatiert und die haben dann geschrieben, daß das mit der täglichen Prüfung in der Anleitung nur eine Empfehlung wäre und man anhand einer GB auch verlängern könnte.

Ein Lichtgitter täglich prüfen halte ich für weltfremd


MfG


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
Ralf diese tägliche Prüfung stammt noch aus der Zeit als die Lichtgitter mit rotierenden  Spiegeln funktioniert haben. Aber eine kleine Prüfanweisung an der Maschine dieser Stab an einer Kette und der Werker fährt einmal durch den Schutzbereich die LED muss dann immer Rot sein, das sind die täglichen Prüfungen die ich kenne und diese sind nicht unrealistisch ob dies aber heute noch nötig sind muss der Hersteller der BWS sagen und das steht eben in Betriebsanleitung. Wenn man davon abweicht, hat man auch die Verantwortung.


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ich bin stolz darauf durchgesetzt zu haben, daß alle Lichtgitter bei uns täglich mit dem Prüfstab
geprüft werden.

Aber in ca. 10 Jahren haben wir nicht einen einzigen Fehler gehabt.

Die Leute würden deshalb einen Fehler bei der morgendlichen Kontrolle vor lauter Routine
gar nicht erkennen. Und neu schulen lassen kann ich sie nicht, weil, das ist ja ein Thema,
was eigentlich sowieso niemanden interessiert.

Trotzdem wäre ich am Arsch, wenn morgen der erste Lichtvorhang ausfällt und ein 
Unfall passieren würde, wenn nicht per Stab geprüft würde!

Alle anderen, die nie geprüft haben, wären auch nicht schlechter dran, denn es es ist
ja nie was passiert.

Das ist der Lohn für Gewissenhaftigkeit :sad:!!!

Und jetzt sag bloß nicht, das wäre nicht so. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
mir sind nur Ausfälle aus der guten alten Zeit bekannt. Ich halte mich auch an die Herstellerangaben, wenn der dies angibt muss eine Gefährdung dahinter stehen.
Aber mir ist bei den modernen sich überwachenden Systemen auch kein Fehler bekannt. Wie willst Du es aber machen es gibt 1 Mio verschiedene Hersteller von BWS und nochmal so viele Typen, ich würde da immer das was in der Betriebsanleitung steht auch machen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

Mir ist kein Fall bekannt das eine BWS ausfällt und die Sichere Funktion damit überbrückt wurde.  Was ich mal hatte waren Schaltelemente, die von einem Not-Aus-Taster fielen. Das wurde dann vom Hersteller mittels einer Klammer gelöst. Naja..... nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

na ja, 1 Millionen gibt es sicher nicht.

Aber kein Hersteller nimmt doch die Prüfung mit dem Stab raus..., warum sollte er auch?

Wie macht ihr das denn.?.....

Au man,  jetzt sieht jeder, das wir Eure Lichtgitter nicht einsetzen...


Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Fall bekannt das eine BWS ausfällt und die Sichere Funktion damit überbrückt wurde. Was ich mal hatte waren Schaltelemente, die von einem Not-Aus-Taster fielen. Das wurde dann vom Hersteller mittels einer Klammer gelöst. Naja..... nicht sehr vertrauenserweckend.



den Fall kannte ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ralf diese tägliche Prüfung stammt noch aus der Zeit als die Lichtgitter mit rotierenden Spiegeln funktioniert haben.



da stimme ich 100% zu...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Dezember 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Au man,  jetzt sieht jeder, das wir Eure Lichtgitter nicht einsetzen...
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



Die Lichtgitter und die Software dazu sind ja auch prima. Was gar nicht geht sind die Befestigungen in den Säulen.... aber es ist immer Potenzial für Verbesserungen da


----------



## Safety (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
so steht es bei uns:
*8. REGELMÄßIGE KONTROLLEN UND WARTUNG*
Folgende regelmäßige Kontrollen müssen von qualifiziertem
Fachpersonal ausgeführt werden.
Stellen Sie sicher, dass:
 die PSEN-Schutzeinrichtung bei der Prüfung mit dem Prüfstab in
den AUS-Zustand schaltet und während des Durchfahrens durch
das gesamte Schutzfeld auch im BREAK-Zustand bleibt.
 die PSEN-Schutzeinrichtung bei der Betätigung der
TEST/START-Taste in den Aus-Zustand schaltet (rote LED
BREAK leuchtet - OSSD-Ausgänge öffnen - überwachte
Maschine schaltet in den sicheren Zustand).
 die Ansprechzeit bei einem Maschinenstopp, einschl.
Ansprechzeit der ESPE und Nachlaufzeit der Maschine, sich in
den durch die Berechnung des Sicherheitsabstandes festgelegten
Grenzen befindet (siehe Kap.2 "Installation").
 der Mindestsicherheitsabstand zwischen der Gefahrenstelle und
dem Schutzfeld den Angaben in Kap.2 "Installation" entspricht.
 keine Person den Gefahrenbereich zwischen der PSENSchutzeinrichtung
und den gefährlichen Maschinenteilen betreten
und dort verweilen kann.
 der Zugang zum Gefahrenbereich bzw. zur Gefahrenstelle von
keiner ungeschützten Seite möglich ist.
 die PSEN-Schutzeinrichtung u./o. die externen elektrischen
Anschlüsse keine sichtbaren Beschädigungen aufweisen.
Die Häufigkeit der Kontrollen hängt von der jeweiligen
Anwendung und von den Bedingungen ab.

Es wird also keine Tägliche Prüfung gefordert, es ist wie bei allen anderen Sicherheitsbauteilen entsprechende Prüffristen festzulegen, die abhängig sind von der Umgebung und Beanspruchung und die Prüfungen beziehen sich nicht nur auf die BWS sondern auf die Sicherheitsfunktion gesamt und auch auf die Anbringung. Ich bringe mal ein Beispiel, in Industriebetrieben wie z.B. bei Tommi reichen ½ Jährliche bis Jährliche Prüfungen. In einem Stahlwerk kann es schon ¼ Jährlich nötig sein da hier auch sehr viele Mechanische Probleme und Verschmutzungen auftreten.  Aber wie geschrieben sehe ich die BWS als stärkstes Glied in der Kette.

Also immer schön die Datenbläter und Betriebsanleitungen lesen.


----------



## Tommi (22 Dezember 2011)

ich liebe dieses Forum!!!!!!!!

solche Informationen frei Haus!!! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass die Gesamte Sicherheitsfunktion geprüft werden muss, besonders verschleißbehaftete Bauteile können deutlich kürzere Zeittakte erfordern.


----------



## E-Michl (30 August 2019)

Hallo Leute.
Ist es jetzt Vorschrift, dass die Lichtvorhänge täglich mit dem passenden Prüfstab geprüft werden?


----------



## Tommi (30 August 2019)

siehe Beitrag #15. Ist zwar schon 8 Jahre alt, aber unsterblich (bis auf weiteres)


----------

